# Baby Bunny Clothes



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok not exactly bunny related lol!

So its not long till the new addition of the family arrives... im 36 weeks tomorrow wow!

I was in Next and I saw the cutest little baby rompers ever!

As I didnt want to find out the sex of the baby plus I have a lot of new born stuff from my 1st one which also was unisex due to us not wanting to find out what he was I dont need much stuff for new borns.

However I wanted to get the baby its own 1st 1 or 2 outfits. 

In next I found these white pack of rompers with a cute little bunny on it and it had matching hats and socks awwwwwwwwwwwwww! They also had a single velour romper and a little cardigan all with the same bunny on it so you guessed it I couldnt resist and got the pack of bunny rompers plus teh velour one the cardigan and the socks and hats lol. So the new baby will come out to love bunnies from the start I hope lol with its 1st outfit being oh bunny so cute lol!

They had more in the bunny range but I had to control myself they had a pram suit, vests, bibs etc but I had to be strong lol!

Im so excited now not long to gooooooo!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow you did so well ... remember being pregnant and emptying the shops but I new what I was having because of health reasons so I didnt have anything to stop me lol.
36 weeks it could be any time really I suppose... my son was induced at 36 weeks, 15 years ago on friday.I'll bet you're all really excited, and it's a great excuse for you to put your feet up now, although if you'reanything like me you won't, i was running around up to the minute I had no choice but to sit down in labour lol
Take care o u and enjoy yourlast few weeks....make sure you take a camera when you go into labour so we can all see picis of the newborn 
Clare xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

where has the time gone? the outfits sound so cute cant wait to see pics! I hope the next few weeks go smoothly for you and your beautiful family.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Umber not long til your ikkle baby is here im so excited!!

Cant wait to see the new addition in his/her bunny outifts


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Umber not long til your ikkle baby is here im so excited!!
> 
> Cant wait to see the new addition in his/her bunny outifts


I know im super duper excited I cant wait and you guys will be the mad bunny aunties lol!

Ive just stuck all the new bunny outfits in the wash so I can get them ready to pop in my hospital bag which im about to go and pack!

So exciting!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww umber not long now, how exciting


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gosh the time really does seem to have flown! Has it gone quickly for you too? The bunny outfits so sooo cute! Hope all goes well and we look forward to seeing the new addittion to the family!


----------

